# Maryland area body shop recommendation



## Johnnyclegg (30 d ago)

Located in Bethesda. Got rear ended and think the repair shop is going a little overboard recommending a full tailgate replacement and quoting 30-60 days for the repair claiming they have most of the parts in stock anyway. They wouldn’t even have me drop it off for a month from now. Have anyone in the MD/DC area worked with a shop they would recommend.


----------



## wa4yih (3 mo ago)

I'm with the shop. By the time you fix the dents and probably repaint it, the tailgate will probably be cheaper.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Given the rather severe crease, and the fact that the crease is right against bends in the sheet metal and the edge, I agree that this is probably not fixable. I had a much less severe dent where two body shops wanted to replace the panel, but I found a body shop who thought they could repair it. They did, but they had a heck of a time getting it back into the correct shape where it still matched up to other body panels correctly. It wasn't quite correct when they were done, but I was happy enough with the result. The metal actually stretches when it's dented, and it's pretty much impossible to get it to shrink again.

If you want a second opinion, find a paintless dent-repair person in your area. If that kind of person isn't willing to tackle this, then no good body shop will be willing to do so either.

If you're not picky and just want a cheap fix, you could sand it down, fill it with body filler, and have it repainted.


----------

